# HELP WITH WIRING/setup



## OMT (May 10, 2010)

does anyone at all notice what the ev100's are? voltage controllers?


----------



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

I dont know for sure but Iv heard that it is very difficult to use the old forklift ev1 and ev100 controllers for an electric vehicle conversion. My 2 cents: keep all of the wiring and the motors, gauges, pot box, and look on ebay for a used curtis controller to start with then up grade later.


----------



## mdane (Jun 23, 2010)

OMT said:


> does anyone at all notice what the ev100's are? voltage controllers?


Are you still looking for help with this? We just got an EV100 based car running. I could shed some light on some of what you have there.

Mark


----------

